

London-based filmmaker attempts to disappear from Britain's surveillance grid - wallflower
http://erasingdavid.com/

======
jhuckestein
This reminds me of how wired.com's writer Evan Ratliff tried to vanish. If you
haven't read this, you're missing out
<http://www.wired.com/vanish/2009/11/ff_vanish2/>

I don't quite know what to think of all this. I certainly don't intend to ever
vanish and I don't want certain other people to be able to vanish. Then again,
it feels odd and wrong that you can't do that.

~~~
viraptor
That's a very interesting article. I'm really curious how they could get the
detailed card transaction statement though... (the one used to find the ATM
address) Could they do that simply running a credit check on Evan from their
own companies? Or is there some other way?

~~~
ianium
For the article, Evan's credit card statements were provided to everyone by
Wired as part of the game. It was done to provide everyone with with what the
government or well-connected individuals could easily access (either through
the courts or other means).

------
z303
Previously on Hacker News, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1307571>

